# Making a donation to FreeBSD Foundation



## Waldin (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi all!

This is not the first time I have made a donation to the FreeBSD Foundation. It is true that I donate less than I would like, but I try to make a donation once a year or every two years.

I am a FreeBSD user in Spain, and I think it is not widely used here, little by little it is increasingly difficult to find information in Spanish, but luckily, with Google's translator I can defend myself.

I have always made donations through the FreeBSD Foundation website with the Click & Pledge option and filling in my bank card details.

This year, I have made several attempts to make the donation, but it always gave me "operation denied". After talking to my bank, they tell me that everything is fine on my card, that I don't have any restrictions, and that the FreeBSD foundation may have some restrictions. Could it be some new restriction when coming from Spain?

In the end I have registered again in Paypal (I was previously a user but I unsubscribed), and luckily I was able to make the donation.

Long live FreeBSD!


----------



## bakul (Dec 8, 2022)

You should contact them directly in case there is a problem on the foundation side. Contact info is on their website.


----------



## Waldin (Dec 8, 2022)

bakul said:


> You should contact them directly in case there is a problem on the foundation side. Contact info is on their website.


Thank you very much. My bank is going to change my card shortly, for a more secure one. If I get problems with the next donation, I'll try Paypal first and if it doesn't work, I'll try to contact the foundation. All the best.


----------

